# alaskan mill



## smokinj (Apr 4, 2010)

Anyone running one of these I think I will order one soon and also mini mill Have a few nice trees to do.
Any suggestion's?


----------



## Mmaul (Apr 4, 2010)

J are you talking about a 20" mill (mini mill) or something else. I have been thinking about a 20" mill and looking for a 80cc saw for a larger mill.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 4, 2010)

MMaul said:
			
		

> J are you talking about a 20" mill (mini mill) or something else. I have been thinking about a 20" mill and looking for a 80cc saw for a larger mill.



The mini mill 20in. I will use on the 361 that starts the first run if its sq the rest should be good to go. Using just one saw I here is a Bite changing mills on one saw . Looks like I will need to sell some board ft...lol


----------



## Mmaul (Apr 4, 2010)

I have thought about one for the 361 because I seem to come across alot of walnut that is perfect for a 20" bar.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 4, 2010)

Well Got the green light from the wife and the walnut is sold and will pay for it....Think I will mill the hickory and the popular...


----------



## smokinj (Apr 4, 2010)

MMaul said:
			
		

> I have thought about one for the 361 because I seem to come across alot of walnut that is perfect for a 20" bar.



How much do you have that needs done?


----------



## Mmaul (Apr 4, 2010)

Not a whole lot. The last trunk that I cut into 3-4 foot lengths about 12, plus some from last year. Who did you sell the last walnut to?


----------



## smokinj (Apr 4, 2010)

MMaul said:
			
		

> Not a whole lot. The last trunk that I cut into 3-4 foot lengths about 12, plus some from last year. Who did you sell the last walnut to?



My dad was over for Easter dinner, Hes been building cabinet  for over 55 years wants all I can get. Knew he would want it so dont have to worry about losing any money. So milling starts in a couple weeks!


----------



## Mmaul (Apr 4, 2010)

You want to buy some or trade some for mill work?


----------



## smokinj (Apr 4, 2010)

MMaul said:
			
		

> You want to buy some or trade some for mill work?



trade of course....


----------



## Mmaul (Apr 4, 2010)

Good it will make room for more firewood, clear up two more pallets.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 4, 2010)

MMaul said:
			
		

> Good it will make room for more firewood, clear up two more pallets.



be ready in two weeks


----------



## Mmaul (Apr 5, 2010)

No problem let me know, I need to make more room.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 5, 2010)

MMaul said:
			
		

> No problem let me know, I need to make more room.



been watching them for a long time just affarid I didnt have enough saw power but If we cut the big oaks for firewood the rest should be easy enough. Look into the dual power head systems as well but I think it will all work out with most of what I get.. The trailer winch is in should be pulling logs tuesday.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 5, 2010)

A friend of mine has an Alaskan mill. He runs a Husky 3120 XP with 38" bar. The setup is a little clunky, but once he gets going, it produces some pretty nice boards. As soon as I can drag it out of the woods, he and I are going to mill a big White Oak that came down near me during the big snow in February. It will be the new decking for the old flatbed.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 5, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> A friend of mine has an Alaskan mill. He runs a Husky 3120 XP with 38" bar. The setup is a little clunky, but once he gets going, it produces some pretty nice boards. As soon as I can drag it out of the woods, he and I are going to mill a big White Oak that came down near me during the big snow in February. It will be the new decking for the old flatbed.


yep I have some project's pick out for some wood all ready and now that you mention it the trailer will need redone in the next year hickory floor? lol got the love the mills cheap way to build that's for sure.


----------



## Jags (Apr 6, 2010)

Jay - when you get that mill up and running - give us a good report (and lots of pics).  I have also been considering one of the alaskans.  From what I understand, you will also get good at "stickering" and banding, but I really don't know a whole lot about it.  You got storage for drying??

The other thing that keeps this in the back of my mind is that I have a large planer.  It is an industrial 18" wedge bed Rockwell planer run with a 5hp 220 motor.  This sucker weighs in at about 1000 pounds, so even large planks (up to 13" deep) can be fed through it.  So basically if I had a mill, I could turn trees into finished lumber, I just haven't been able to pull the trigger on a mill yet.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 6, 2010)

Check out the Milling and Sawmills section over at Arbiristsite. Lots of pictures and quite a bit of information on Alaskan Mills there.


----------



## Jags (Apr 6, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Check out the Milling and Sawmills section over at Arbiristsite. Lots of pictures and quite a bit of information on Alaskan Mills there.



That is one of my goto places, but I feel pretty much like a moron.  At least with Jay starting from scratch he will go through some of the trials and tribulations of a newby and hopefully shed some insight to a guy like me.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 6, 2010)

I hear you. They are not as friendly with rookies over there as we are here. However, I did post a couple rookie milling questions a couple weeks ago and the responses were friendly and helpful.


----------



## Jags (Apr 6, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I hear you. They are not as friendly with rookies over there as we are here. However, I did post a couple rookie milling questions a couple weeks ago and the responses were friendly and helpful.



Oh, I like the folks over there.  Thats not the issue.  I have never even "seen" one of these things in real life.  I wouldn't even know the best way to level the rails at this point.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 6, 2010)

I guess I  didn't quite understand you there.
 My buddy uses a nice flat 2x12 as the starter. He levels it with felling wedges and then nails it down with 20d common nails. The setup is pretty quick and easy. The hardest part seems to be clamping the saw into the thing and setting the depth of cut. Once it is set, the actual ripping is the easy part, at least with his 118cc saw it is. The thing sounds like a motocross bike!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 6, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> Jay - when you get that mill up and running - give us a good report (and lots of pics).  I have also been considering one of the alaskans.  From what I understand, you will also get good at "stickering" and banding, but I really don't know a whole lot about it.  You got storage for drying??
> 
> The other thing that keeps this in the back of my mind is that I have a large planer.  It is an industrial 18" wedge bed Rockwell planer run with a 5hp 220 motor.  This sucker weighs in at about 1000 pounds, so even large planks (up to 13" deep) can be fed through it.  So basically if I had a mill, I could turn trees into finished lumber, I just haven't been able to pull the trigger on a mill yet.




The wood will dry in my shop and my dad has anything you can think of hes like me if there a blade that he needs he will build a machine around it...I will be geting two mills ones a mini mill and its just for your first cut if it goes well the rest should be easy or should I say nice slabs.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 6, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will pass it all on for sure...with video's


----------



## smokinj (Apr 6, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I guess I  didn't quite understand you there.
> My buddy uses a nice flat 2x12 as the starter. He levels it with felling wedges and then nails it down with 20d common nails. The setup is pretty quick and easy. The hardest part seems to be clamping the saw into the thing and setting the depth of cut. Once it is set, the actual ripping is the easy part, at least with his 118cc saw it is. The thing sounds like a motocross bike!



I dont have a 118cc saw but what I will be milling is walnut and poplar for the most part and one hickory so it would be nice to have it but I will not be milling that much..


----------



## zzr7ky (Apr 8, 2010)

Guys - 

Thanks for posting this.  I'd like to see more here about milling.  

I'm planning to bump my Makita 6401 to 7900 to get powered up to be able to mill ocasional beams for repairing barns.

ATB, 
Mike


----------



## smokinj (Apr 8, 2010)

zzr7ky said:
			
		

> Guys -
> 
> Thanks for posting this.  I'd like to see more here about milling.
> 
> ...



here is a beam machine
https://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=46100&catID;=


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 8, 2010)

I want to mill some wood. It sounds like fun. I got the chain picked out over at Baileys and I'm looking at one of those 24" alaskan mill dealies. I thought about squaring off the cuts with the mini mill (or rotate the log and use the mill), but then I started to wonder if it's worth the extra wear on chain and saw. After I've slabbed it all up with the mill wouldn't it be just as easy to clamp a 2x4 or something as a straight edge and just cut the boards to proper width with a circular saw and possibly a table saw after you get one good edge?


(P.S. Yes, this does mean that I've got my eye on a 361/362.....don't tell my wife)


----------



## smokinj (Apr 8, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> I want to mill some wood. It sounds like fun. I got the chain picked out over at Baileys and I'm looking at one of those 24" alaskan mill dealies. I thought about squaring off the cuts with the mini mill (or rotate the log and use the mill), but then I started to wonder if it's worth the extra wear on chain and saw. After I've slabbed it all up with the mill wouldn't it be just as easy to clamp a 2x4 or something as a straight edge and just cut the boards to proper width with a circular saw and possibly a table saw after you get one good edge?
> 
> 
> (P.S. Yes, this does mean that I've got my eye on a 361/362.....don't tell my wife)



all depends on the log I have a 25 in walnut 30 in hickory and 35 in tulip will mill them into slabs first and let them dry out....been thinking this lumbar could be a great time to redo my trailer hickory floor and poplar sides would be a sweet trailer!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh and you dont need a ripping chain just change your angle to 10 degrees I will be using a 32in stihl es bar and full skip rs chain


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 8, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Oh and you dont need a ripping chain just change your angle to 10 degrees



Isn't that kinda like having a ripping chain anyway?


----------



## smokinj (Apr 8, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea it would do the job but would be pretty ruff slabs change the cutter angle to 10 degrees and it will be much smoother.It will not cut any faster just smoother.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 8, 2010)

What I meant is that if you say a ripping chain is not needed, but recommend changing the angle on a standard chain, haven't you made yourself a ripping chain? Will a chain filed to 10 degrees still be an OK cross cut chain?


----------



## smokinj (Apr 8, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> What I meant is that if you say a ripping chain is not needed, but recommend changing the angle on a standard chain, haven't you made yourself a ripping chain? Will a chain filed to 10 degrees still be an OK cross cut chain?



yes


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 8, 2010)

I understand now.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is what I will be milling

hickory,The one in the 2nd pic on the right is tulip and the 3rd is a walnut far left


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 8, 2010)

I believe those mills are slower than nailing a hardwood floor with a hammer.
Watch some of the clips on Youtube.
They'll make a saw "old" real fast.
That's where they're hardest, on the saw.

There are lots of guys who have nice portable sawmill machines that work real cheap.
You have to ask around to find them because they don't advertise.

Kenny Chaos- The Dream Crusher


----------



## smokinj (Apr 8, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> I believe those mills are slower than nailing a hardwood floor with a hammer.
> Watch some of the clips on Youtube.
> They'll make a saw "old" real fast.
> That's where they're hardest, on the saw.
> ...



heat is the issue on the saws I can do one slab at a time and let it cool. Its a 3/4 in ported muff. and keep the air filter clean and a very sharp chain no more than I will be doing its not going to be much of an issue for the saws to handle it. oh and I love the diy stuff.


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 8, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> I believe those mills are slower than nailing a hardwood floor with a hammer.
> Watch some of the clips on Youtube.
> They'll make a saw "old" real fast.
> That's where they're hardest, on the saw.
> ...


KC, you are right. I read some reviews, I think i heard people saying it takes about 15-20 minutes just to get through 10 feet of wood. This is certainly not for someone who thinks they'll be milling all the wood they could want for a cabin or something. 

for the occasional woodworker I'd see it as a nice addition to the hobby, and that's the point of a DIYer. To say that you ALONE, took a tree and made it into a coffee table or whatever, that's a good feeling.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 8, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bingo Pride!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 13, 2010)

To days stock walnut


----------



## wendell (Apr 13, 2010)

Those are awful round slabs. I don't think that milling made much difference!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 13, 2010)

wendell said:
			
		

> Those are awful round slabs. I don't think that milling made much difference!




Those are dowel pins what you think?   (got to get the logs home before I start milling) lol


----------



## djblech (Apr 14, 2010)

I was interested in these mills and even bandsaw mills untill I found a website about them. They recommended finding one to observe before buying. I ended up finding a guy that had a bandmill that he would bring to my house. I helped and we sawed alot of wood in one day, way cheaper than I could any other way. An experienced operator is worth alot when sawing. I think he only charged me $35/hr and we sawed around a 1000 bf in about  7hrs.
Doug


----------



## smokinj (Apr 14, 2010)

djblech said:
			
		

> I was interested in these mills and even bandsaw mills untill I found a website about them. They recommended finding one to observe before buying. I ended up finding a guy that had a bandmill that he would bring to my house. I helped and we sawed alot of wood in one day, way cheaper than I could any other way. An experienced operator is worth alot when sawing. I think he only charged me $35/hr and we sawed around a 1000 bf in about  7hrs.
> Doug



after all said and done I should have in the ball park of 2500 board feet...I have look into it a lot just another tool to have. imo I love doing this kinda of work and will save A lot of dough and be able to do more when it come up. It would cost me about 750.00 to mill all of it and if I had to pay that it would become firewood!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 18, 2010)

17 ft of ash today! 17 ft on a 8 ft trailer figure that one out?


----------



## webie (Apr 18, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> 17 ft of ash today! 17 ft on a 8 ft trailer figure that one out?


4.5 feet on the tonge and 4.5 hanging off the tail


----------



## smokinj (Apr 18, 2010)

webie said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no its box in I could only use 8 ft of trailer.


----------



## Mmaul (Apr 18, 2010)

I bet that trailer was straining at the weight.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 18, 2010)

MMaul said:
			
		

> I bet that trailer was straining at the weight.



Pretty good on weight I would guess it at 3000lb's  its 20-24 in.er


----------



## smokinj (Apr 22, 2010)

Got this coming soon aux oiler and going to run veggie oil in it!
http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=46801


----------



## smokinj (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok putting the mills together with the video is awesome much easier than the instruction's!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RimvyXc8Bmg


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 24, 2010)

I was curious as to the details of it's construction. that really answered some questions about how it fits on the saw, etc.

On a similar note, that guy was milling through some wood at lightning speed, but then I look and he's running an MS880 with a 36" bar. daannggggggg.....


----------



## smokinj (Apr 24, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> I was curious as to the details of it's construction. that really answered some questions about how it fits on the saw, etc.
> 
> On a similar note, that guy was milling through some wood at lightning speed, but then I look and he's running an MS880 with a 36" bar. daannggggggg.....




lol that is the best way 076 is another good one...but the biggest logs I will have is around 35 in. and thats poplar so the ported 460 and a 32 in bar will do. (my hard woods are all under 28in.) I have the 30in. mill 32in. bar recommenced cc 65-85 I have 76.5cc


----------



## smokinj (Apr 25, 2010)

Todays menu old hickory!  14ft long and 22in. at the butt and 21in. at the top. total of 802 board ft so far.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok decided to go with a bigger set up a 36in. mill on the way powered by a 880 121cc+ WoooHooo anyone need milling service? lol


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 26, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Ok decided to go with a bigger set up a 36in. mill on the way powered by a 880 121cc+ WoooHooo anyone need milling service? lol


an 880? are you f'n serious? Major jealousy about now.......


----------



## Jags (Apr 26, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Ok decided to go with a bigger set up a 36in. mill on the way powered by a 880 121cc+ WoooHooo anyone need milling service? lol



Oh NO YOU DI-ENT?  An 880??  Whoo Hooo! Watch the chips fly.


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 26, 2010)

ps ---->"pictures or it never happened"


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2010)

Just order it with a 41 in. bar can do 36in. slabs will be here in a couple days pic's will follow...lol have mill will travel!
sending the 30in. mill back the 460 will now be on the mini mill for edging only.


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 26, 2010)

You, are out of control.
Live it Baby.


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 26, 2010)

bring it over, then. google maps to Macomb, IL. I got oak & black walnut waiting for you. I have a big enough harvest (I think) that you can get a full load on whatever you are driving/towing. this offer isn't good for anybody else. I get 25% of the boards......... Too bad you aren't a little bit closer.


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 26, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> You, are out of control.


+1million


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> You, are out of control.
> Live it Baby.



I have 2500 board foot 800 ready to go and the rest will be done by may 9th and worth 2-3.25 a board foot klin is rig and ready to go the math says I can afford 2-880 lol
and still turn a profit.. walnut is all sold alreay 900.00


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 26, 2010)

That's great but for the price, you coulda bought a small, portable, real sawmill.


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 26, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> That's great but for the price, you coulda bought a small, portable, real sawmill.


was thinking the same, but I know Jay and he wants a big saw to play with. I give him less than a year before he has a 6ft (or equally ridiculous) bar to use for the big trees.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol the biggest one I have in my sites is 63in. very round and have put it off for more than a year called the guy Saturday night and told him we have a answer to the problem! Now I have none quite a few trees 58-59 in. with flat spots with a 28in. bar so a 41 should cut any tree in the mid-west...again have mill will travel! lol


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> That's great but for the price, you coulda bought a small, portable, real sawmill.



not even close the Alaskan mills is the cheapest way out easy enough to pack in a woods and with 121cc will be pretty quick for a mill. A good use mill with around 8000 hrs on it is 4000.00 buck range


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 26, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even after including the saw price?


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes even counting the saw price! with saw and mill is under 2000.00 and its all new.



"A good use mill with around 8000 hrs on it is 4000.00 buck range"   and will not be able to do the big slabs!


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 26, 2010)

I bought my little sawmill for $500.
I cut up enough wood to build a chicken coop, an 800bu. corn crib, a 30x60 barn addition, 
sold about $2000 worth of lumber, and sold it a couple years later for $800. 
And I didn't ruin a good chainsaw to do it.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> I bought my little sawmill for $500.
> I cut up enough wood to build a chicken coop, an 800bu. corn crib, a 30x60 barn addition,
> sold about $2000 worth of lumber, and sold it a couple years later for $800.
> And I didn't ruin a good chainsaw to do it.



lol the 880 built to mill and you can see its well worth the effort 500.00 for a mill you got lucky for sure....And planing a 20x20 on the shop aswell so I am pretty happy with my choices....If anyone can where out a 880 all it would need is a new top end after many many many board foot...I can assure you it is the choice of many millers.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh and anyone want a good deal on a 361 and case and 3 rs chains mint!


----------



## Mmaul (Apr 26, 2010)

What? I'll take it, it has no hours. LOL


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2010)

MMaul said:
			
		

> What? I'll take it, it has no hours. LOL



cant pm anymore today at my limit and your right very low hrs. mint 475.00


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 26, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> cant pm anymore today at my limit and your right very low hrs. mint 475.00


you dang PM whore. are you keeping all the bars, I just see chains and case in the offer above?


----------



## Mmaul (Apr 26, 2010)

Your going to be begging for the 361 back, just keep it.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol 3 rs chains one 16in. bar one 361 and case.mint


----------



## Monkey Wrench (Apr 27, 2010)

Jay Got An 880!

Jay Got An 880!!


Jay Got An 880!!


P.S.
Whats an 880??/

http://www.stihldealer.net/productd...57-toplvl-2-catid-2-subcat-2-catprods-41.aspx


----------



## raven (Apr 27, 2010)

Dang jay , sounds like your ready to play now. i was going to go with an Alaskan. but the more i thought and looked into mills i went with a band. WM LT 10 are 3 grand new .  I was ready to order one but a LT30 with 67 hrs on it popped up just a few miles away. Its mine now    Like you i,m ready to mill. I,m looking into a dedicated slab er , now they are tooooooo cool. I,m  thinkin cutting big slabs of those big narley  logs that few want to mess with would be great to.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 27, 2010)

raven said:
			
		

> Dang jay , sounds like your ready to play now. i was going to go with an Alaskan. but the more i thought and looked into mills i went with a band. WM LT 10 are 3 grand new .  I was ready to order one but a LT30 with 67 hrs on it popped up just a few miles away. Its mine now    Like you i,m ready to mill. I,m looking into a dedicated slab er , now they are tooooooo cool. I,m  thinkin cutting big slabs of those big narley  logs that few want to mess with would be great to.



Thats what I get most is big monster and slab wood is what I need to be able to do thats what my choice came down to band saw not going to pull it off. 3000.00 lt 30  Thats a nice deal there. That would work for the wood I have now.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 27, 2010)

Monkey Wrench said:
			
		

> Jay Got An 880!
> 
> Jay Got An 880!!
> 
> ...



lol I cant wait til I retire!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 27, 2010)

MMaul said:
			
		

> Your going to be begging for the 361 back, just keep it.



They are nice still would rather have a 460 with a 20in. bar (but every time I do that I need the 28in.) It has its place in the line up for sure, but a nice down stroker on a 880...and I can always call you! lol


----------



## smokinj (Apr 27, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> I bought my little sawmill for $500.
> I cut up enough wood to build a chicken coop, an 800bu. corn crib, a 30x60 barn addition,
> sold about $2000 worth of lumber, and sold it a couple years later for $800.
> And I didn't ruin a good chainsaw to do it.



here's what out there for that price range

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/for/1708700893.html


----------



## smokinj (Apr 28, 2010)

880 here but wrong bar and chain set up!


----------



## Mmaul (Apr 28, 2010)

They send it with 404?


----------



## smokinj (Apr 28, 2010)

MMaul said:
			
		

> They send it with 404?



yep second time thats happen to me! sprocket bar and chain all need switch to 3/8 .063, but its a HOG!


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 28, 2010)

J, when you have that mill running with your new saw, can you take a few pics of it while in use? I think myself and some other folks not too familiar with milling are curious to see your new setup. Thanks.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 28, 2010)

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> J, when you have that mill running with your new saw, can you take a few pics of it while in use? I think myself and some other folks not too familiar with milling are curious to see your new setup. Thanks.



Oh yea I will be doing some video, will start a new thread once everything is done and ready to start milling. Been quite a few set backs so for but catching them before I am milling is best case. I still have 3 more tree to drop for milling so after the weekend of the May 7th that should all be done and the whole focus will be milling...My girl friend said last night that the milling will take all summer she's right but she also hasnt meet HOG yet...lol its a monster.


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 28, 2010)

Looking forward to picks and video of the big dawg eating


----------



## FireAnt (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh 880! drool.......


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 28, 2010)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> Looking forward to picks and video of the big dawg eating





Maybe you can have background music in the video.
I'm thinking the Cowboy Junkies doing Sweet Jane.  It sounds like Sweet Jay.
That would be awesome.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 28, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> HittinSteel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anything for you kenny


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 28, 2010)

What was that band back in the 80s with the chainsaw? The guy ran around on stage and revved it to the music.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 28, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> What was that band back in the 80s with the chainsaw? The guy ran around on stage and revved it to the music.



jackel


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 28, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> [
> here's what out there for that price range
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/for/1708700893.html







Too bad they don't say what brand it is.
It very well could be a diamond in the rough.
The way those old saw were built, it sometimes takes very little to revive them
and they're better than anything built today.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A52p9jc-gOo


----------



## smokinj (Apr 28, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



come on I would throw money on new straight medal without rust  for 800.00 bucks and build it from scratch....I am sure what I have will stuite my needs and then some and the 880 if ever need be can be sold very easy.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 28, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> It very well could be a diamond in the rough.



Very rough!! It would be tough to find somebody who even knew how to sharpen it.


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 28, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I guess it all depends on one's skill sets and knowledge of old mills.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




huh well I can show you the thread this came from and what other millers have to say about it other than myself. TRYING TO GET FURNITURE WOOD THAT NEEDs TO BE STRIGHT AND ABLE TO BE PLAIN AND EDGE. dont barn siding


----------



## woodsman23 (Apr 29, 2010)

KC knows all.....


----------



## southbound (Apr 29, 2010)

A man misses a lot around here if he gets busy for a week or two.. A 880 ???  Must be nice..If you can't tell I'm jealous....


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> A man misses a lot around here if he gets busy for a week or two.. A 880 ???  Must be nice..If you can't tell I'm jealous....



hey nice to see you back find us one of those monster oak and lets rock and roll..


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 29, 2010)

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> KC knows all.....





bite me


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 29, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> [ TRYING TO GET FURNITURE WOOD THAT NEEDs TO BE STRIGHT AND ABLE TO BE PLAIN AND EDGE. dont barn siding




And everyone knows a chainsaw is better for that than 
a real sawmill?
Your justifications are ridiculous and unnecessary.
Just use it and give us some pics.
Ever see an M7?


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2010)

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> KC knows all.....



+1


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




chainsaw mill,not mine


----------



## Jags (Apr 29, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> chainsaw mill



Straiten those edges a bit and my planer would flatten those out in no time.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jags those aren't mine my saw getting fitted with the 3/8 .063 should be ready in about an hour just responding to kenny he fills like my money would have been better suited to a whole different game he just cant seem to figure the quality and the shear size of the slabs you get with the Alaskan set up.


----------



## Jags (Apr 29, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My feeling is that you guys are talking about two different results and uses.  But to be fair Jay, keep in mind that this is old hat stuff for Kenny.  Been there - done that when it comes to milling (as I assume from previous posts).  You can pick pecans by hand and you can pick pecans with a shaker, both fill the basket at the end of the day.


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 29, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Now you're putting words in my mouth.
I've seen my share of slabs and those don't surprise or impress me.
As far as something more suitable for your money, how about a hooker? :lol: 
Remember the Cowboy Junkies.
Thanks-
Your friend-
Kenny


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes sir and trying to keep that in mind but the thread is not about what mill to get! thats already done and looking to slab monster's and whatever else comes along but none of the band mills are going to do that without a very hudge investment I have time and dont need to crank out a few 1000 board ft. a day. Couple hundred is more than enough for me! And have a 880 to drop a few that I havent been able to at this point. So the title is  "alaskan mill" not how to make a mill with your bare hands out of nothing. And its great kenny can its just dont for me and what I want to do. Try getting a 44 red oak up on the platt fourm. just face it the a


----------



## Jags (Apr 29, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> So the title is  "alaskan mill" not how to make a mill with your bare hands out of nothing.



Hell, just to justify buying an 880 is enough for me. :lol:


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 29, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Definitely a hooker. :lol:


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 29, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I got a 441 I was leary about but seem to manage okay with it.
I'd hook an 880 to my loader though.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep me too but really would not get used much in the cross cuts and been collect ting logs so put something that I can now offer that no one in my area offers! I have 1/2 dozen stumps to break it in.


----------



## Jags (Apr 29, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that the boys/girls that designed that saw had big hairy knuckle brutes in mind.


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 29, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jay?  You got the hairy knucks?
Jags said it, not me.


----------



## Jags (Apr 29, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> I have 1/2 dozen stumps to break it in.



Just a thought: do they (stihl) recommend breaking that saw in with a more "traditional" use? Or does it have any importance in any way?  I'm just thinking back to old school when we built motors and the recommended "break in" methods we used.


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 29, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No break in on the 441.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol I just bought the rogain a smearing it on my hands as I type! I know I should have bought a saw 2lbs lighter...


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 29, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hahahahahahahahah.


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 29, 2010)

blah blah blah blah blah. this is all just white noise. When do you get your PROPER bar/chain in the mail so you can mill something already.....


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> blah blah blah blah blah. this is all just white noise. When do you get your PROPER bar/chain in the mail so you can mill something already.....



I will be stumping here soon and break it in. 3 more very large tulips poplars to go and that's what I want to start milling first its softer and should be perfect for break-in. One mill is being sent back to baileys and another should be here today to put together tonight. The saw is still at the dealer getting set up right I hope!


----------



## southbound (Apr 29, 2010)

break in???

run it like you stole it.....


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 29, 2010)

While a band or circular blade mill may have some advantages over an Alaskan mill, what you can't do with one is carry it into the woods with your own two hands, mill your logs and be able to carry everything back out of the woods by yourself or with one helper. No skidder, loader, crane, or log truck required. The chainsaw mill might give up a little on the quality of the slabs, but they will be planed anyway.


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 29, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> While a band or circular blade mill may have some advantages over an Alaskan mill, what you can't do with one is carry it into the woods with your own two hands, mill your logs and be able to carry everything back out of the woods by yourself or with one helper. No skidder, loader, crane, or log truck required. The chainsaw mill might give up a little on the quality of the slabs, but they will be planed anyway.


that's my thinking on the thing. To be able to mill it where it lies seems like a benefit. If I had all the space and equipment in the world I'd hoist up some giant logs and truck them to my conditioned shop and set them up on my mill and have at them. then i'd kiln dry them and plane them and mark the ends with my brand, bundle them up and sell them for a hefty profit.

I don't have the means for all of that, so I'll probably just mill with a 16" poulan, throw the boards in the back of my civic, dry it next to a dehumidifier in the basement, cut it to size with a table saw, then use a belt sander to finish it up and then build my crappy picture frame with my wal-mart 5x7 inside it for grandma.


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 29, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> While a band or circular blade mill may have some advantages over an Alaskan mill, what you can't do with one is carry it into the woods with your own two hands, mill your logs and be able to carry everything back out of the woods by yourself or with one helper. No skidder, loader, crane, or log truck required. The chainsaw mill might give up a little on the quality of the slabs, but they will be planed anyway.




It would be plain stupid to carry all that into the woods, mill slabs like that or any other quantity of lumber, and carry it all out again.
I've worked plenty hard and plenty stupid but that's really pushing it.


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 29, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> It would be plain stupid to carry all that into the woods, mill slabs like that or any other quantity of lumber, and carry it all out again.
> I've worked plenty hard and plenty stupid but that's really pushing it.


KC, i see your point, but if you don't go to the log, then the log has to come to you. that's all fine and good if you are making 8ft boards out of small and short logs. even a small time guy wants to be able to make a foot wide slab sometimes, and it can get pretty hard to move a log that large.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 29, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, seems like a lot of folks here have tractors, quads, and other off road type vehicles with trailers and such...so hauling some equipment off to the woods might not be so tough for some.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2010)

I can pull up next to the logs what I do is urban logging "if you will" and there is no band saw that I or my Dad are a where of that would handle much over 30in. If you read much about what I get its normally hard woods over 30+ and soft can be well over 60in. Work hell not afraid of that, dumb who cares at 2.00 a board ft and can run couple 100 bf a day I will be the dumb @ss and work my @ss off! lol what else we got! This is too funny at this point at 400.00 bucks a day I will fight a bull all day long!


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 29, 2010)

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You stubborn Boneheads.  If ya got a tractor, trailer, or quad, haul the log out of the woods.
I've never in all my years heard of anyone cutting lumber in the woods on a small scale.
It's crazy enough to have to cut and split wood in the woods. 
Let me guess; "I'm cutting slabs 4" thick, 36" wide, and 24' long and that tree won't be pulled from the woods now would it KC?"
You guys are killin' me.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> daveswoodhauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"bonehead" lol there not coming out of the woods I repeat Kenny they are not coming out of the wood ONE MORE TIME lmao I get these monster out of yards for the most part!  I back right up to them I move it no more than the trailer is long. Its great Kenny for your help but there is tractors everwhere around here I just do not need one. wenchs heck evey thing but a 880 at this point.


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 29, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> If you read much about what I get its normally hard woods over 30+ and soft can be well over 60in. Work hell not afraid of that, dumb who cares at 2.00 a board ft and can run couple 100 bf a day I will be the dumb @ss and work my @ss off! lol what else we got! This is too funny at this point at 400.00 bucks a day I will fight a bull all day long!





Now you're up to 60"?  We still haven't seen any of the big timber and your $400/day? 
You won't believe me when I tell you, you won't have many days like that.  Maybe one.
Mills closing down everywhere but you smarter?  Maybe.


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 29, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> [
> "bonehead" lol there not coming out of the woods I repeat Kenny they are not coming out of the wood ONE MORE TIME lmao I get these monster out of yards for the most part!  I back right up to them I move it no more than the trailer is long. Its great Kenny for your help but there is tractors everwhere around here I just do not need one. wenchs heck evey thing but a 880 at this point.




They're not in the woods?  They're in yards?
I quit.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank God!

http://basineducation.uwex.edu/woodland/OWW/Pubs/FEM/FEM_095.pdf


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 29, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> > Thank God!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## webie (Apr 29, 2010)

Good luck Jay I hope them urban trees work out better for you than they ever did for me .  I seem to find every nail that was ever driven into them . It really really sucks when you hit them with a planer because them knives are junk and pretty expensive .  Me and my old man have had many board feet of lumber cut we use to do it yearly , we had a mill about 15 miles from here and the guy use to charge us 25 and hour to cut if we provided the labor  but that was many many years ago we never had much luck with anything much wider than 12 - 15 inches because of warping and splitting . The mill operator had been cutting for over 60 years as he was in his early 80's and he knew a log and how many board feet out of it and how to cut it in about 2 seconds flat . My white oak mantel was cut by him. it is 4 by 15 by 8 feet long .


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2010)

webie said:
			
		

> Good luck Jay I hope them urban trees work out better for you than they ever did for me . I seem to find every nail that was ever driven into them . It really really sucks when you hit them with a planer because them knives are junk and pretty expensive . Me and my old man have had many board feet of lumber cut we use to do it yearly , we had a mill about 15 miles from here and the guy use to charge us 25 and hour to cut if we provided the labor but that was many many years ago we never had much luck with anything much wider than 12 - 15 inches because of warping and splitting . The mill operator had been cutting for over 60 years as he was in his early 80's and he knew a log and how many board feet out of it and how to cut it in about 2 seconds flat . My white oak mantel was cut by him. it is 4 by 15 by 8 feet long .





yes I find it too (crap in the wood of all kinds) and lucky for me I always need firewood and come a cross some that are worth milling the job I have been on for about 6 months will produce 2500 bf of good logs and around 10 cords of firewood to me it makes no deference what it is the mill is just one more tool I have over what anyone else can do. in this job 10 cords is worth 1500.00 to 1800.00 and and the slabs will be 2.00 a bf and up. so If I am working to hard for the money then I guess I am not a normal American.


----------



## Mmaul (Apr 29, 2010)

Plus, now you have a saw large enough to finish the last job.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2010)

MMaul said:
			
		

> Plus, now you have a saw large enough to finish the last job.



just pick it up (880) and there may be some worth milling on that monster as well!


----------



## Mmaul (Apr 29, 2010)

I might have to bring the video camera to that one.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2010)

MMaul said:
			
		

> I might have to bring the video camera to that one.



needs to be someone videoing other than me because I get a little pucker up when there that big. Got on here in a couple days that I can video its very tight but stright as an arrow and simple drop maybe 16-18 in. dead pine, but every time I say that something will make it hard.


----------



## Mmaul (Apr 29, 2010)

If you have a tripod we can set it up and let it run.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2010)

MMaul said:
			
		

> If you have a tripod we can set it up and let it run.



I do, but once i get started I still forget about it. took 3 extension to cover the bar


----------

